# Regression in pkg 1.7.1, error code 70



## zsero (Apr 5, 2016)

There is quite a serious regression in pkg 1.7.1: pkg install fails with error code 70 if any of the listed packages is already installed.

This in essence breaks every automated server provisioning scripts / libraries, as pkg install is commonly used as "make sure this package is installed", and that line will break and thus stop the whole server deployment!

I see that pkg 1.7.0 had a regression and was short-lived, but unfortunately the one introduced in 1.7.1 is much worse!

originally found out in this tread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55730/
already reported to pkg@freebsd.org


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 7, 2016)

It was fixed in r412608.


----------



## paulbeard (Mar 5, 2018)

Define "fixed."

Just now:
Updated to revision 463615.



```
/usr/ports/lang/php70-extensions]# make reinstall
===>  Installing for php70-extensions-1.1
===>   Registering installation for php70-extensions-1.1
*** Error code 70
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably fixed in RELEASE. Considering the revision number my assumption is that you're on either CURRENT or STABLE yet both are developer snapshots where most of the software also contains a lot of extra debugging routines used for bug fixing.

As such it wouldn't surprise me at all if pkg behaved differently in this respect on CURRENT than on RELEASE. Not a bug, but probably a debugging feature.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 5, 2018)

paulbeard said:


> Define "fixed."
> 
> Just now:
> Updated to revision 463615.
> ...


Run `make deinstall reinstall` to work around it.

Also see PR 224244.


ShelLuser said:


> Considering the revision number my assumption is that you're on either CURRENT or STABLE yet both are developer snapshots where most of the software also contains a lot of extra debugging routines used for bug fixing.


Looks more like a ports revision number to me. Base is only at 330442.


----------

